# Pregnant or not?



## Mandaleigh (Oct 14, 2020)

My cat had a mate for several days on Sept 18. She would be a week away from giving birth but she does not look pregnant? She is 12 months old. She has not gone into heat again. She doesn't look much bigger and her nipples look the same.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

If her nipples haven't changed in color or size, she probably isn't. Is she an inside cat? Is she a persian? Just wondering.


----------



## Mandaleigh (Oct 14, 2020)

She is an indoor cat and yes she is a Persian doll face


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Do you plan to spay her?


----------



## Mandaleigh (Oct 14, 2020)

Not right away no. We want her to jave one litter of kittens and keep one before we spay her.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh, okay. So you got her a mate? That makes perfect sense.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Most responsible breeders advise no sooner than 18 months to 2 years old before having kittens.


----------



## Mandaleigh (Oct 14, 2020)

Yeah we got her a male. He is full breed doll face as well. We did it early because the male kitty was moving out of state.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Poor little one. Having a litter at such a young age.


----------



## Mandaleigh (Oct 14, 2020)

Yeah, she will be ok. Cats do it all the time. She definitely does not look pregnant but she has milk coming out of her nips so I am guessing that she is having a very small litter. Maybe one or two. Taking her to the Vet Monday for an xray.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

My female had her first litter at about 12 months. If she is producing milk, it should be soon.


----------



## Mandaleigh (Oct 14, 2020)

We decided to take our kitty to the vet yesterday. He felt no babies so didn't do an xray. She is still having clear milky discharge but no swollen nipples. False pregnancy the vet said....but she would be 60 days pregnant and I read that false pregnancy only lasts about 45 days. So confused and unsure what to do now.


----------

